# A Quick Doodle



## SketchUp Guru (9 Feb 2008)

Not my design unfortunately.


----------



## Shultzy (9 Feb 2008)

I don't know why but visions of a large cuckoo emerging comes to mind. Nice cabinet though  .


----------



## Slim (9 Feb 2008)

A quick doodle? 

Fantastic work Dave.


----------



## John McM (10 Feb 2008)

Dave that really is great, I love the medullary (sp?) ray.....
Cheers


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Feb 2008)

Thank you all.

It really was a quick sketch and the rendering only took about 20 minutes. 

I posted this image in the CAD and Design section of another woodworking forum. A couple of people thought it was a photo of the case and one guy asked if I'd gotten the oak from an old wine vat because he saw staining in it. :lol: 

I didn't think it was all that realistic looking.


----------

